

Stop Living for the Approval of Women - jannes
http://artofmanliness.com/2010/07/18/stop-living-for-the-approval-of-women/

======
donnaware
Interesting, but, would the first hut (abode) have ever been built without men
needing to impress a woman? Perhaps that was the proverbial byte of the apple?
;)

